# Use CC to turn off Arps in Omnisphere?



## Hangdog Cat (Mar 12, 2019)

First post on this awesome forum.

I have an Omnisphere Multi with 4 parts, each of which is arpeggiated. They are playing via MIDI fed to Omnisphere from my DAW (Cubase). I'd like to turn off all 4 arps at the end of the track so it has a button ending. I may also want to turn off (or ease off on) reverb and/or other effects.

I assume this is done via Control Changes, but I'm a bit too new with Omnisphere to know how to do this, and would appreciate any assistance.

Many thanks.


----------

